# 03.5 model changes and 04 availability?



## wino (Jul 1, 2003)

Can someone please tell me the changes made in the 03.5 model change? Also, when will 04 M3s be available?

Thanks


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I donj't think there were any changes on teh M3 mid year.

As for 04s, typically the next model year models are built starting in Sept. Dealer allocation go out a week or two before the month before production. So Sept build allocations will be out the end of July.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

*3.5 MY changes*

They made the trunk handle much larger and added the Adaptive LED tail lights... 04MY may get the Adaptive Headlights aw well, but no one knows yet, as BMW have remained Mute.


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> I donj't think there were any changes on teh M3 mid year.
> 
> As for 04s, typically the next model year models are built starting in Sept. Dealer allocation go out a week or two before the month before production. So Sept build allocations will be out the end of July.


 Care to ellaborate on the ordering process? It sounds like cars ordered in Sept will be delivered in July of the next year?!? I'm thinking about ordering one in about 3-4 months, and don't tell me I have to wait that long!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

dduk said:


> Care to ellaborate on the ordering process? It sounds like cars ordered in Sept will be delivered in July of the next year?!? I'm thinking about ordering one in about 3-4 months, and don't tell me I have to wait that long!


No no no, cars ordered in July 2003 will be produced in September 2003 and delivered in October 2003.

Barring some allocation shortages.


----------

